# The Bells of Banff



## Mizmo (Mar 6, 2022)

*The video features a school teacher in the Town of Banff, Alberta Canada named Heather Jean Jordan, who has been climbing the steeple of a local place of worship, St. George’s-in-the-Pines Anglican Church, each day since the Coronavirus outbreak shut so much down and playing ‘Amazing Grace’ on the bells for anyone within ear range to hear.*


----------



## Alligatorob (Mar 6, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> Amazing Grace


One of my favorite songs.  Thanks!


----------



## Raven (Mar 6, 2022)

That was wonderful.

I love Amazing Grace.
Thank you.


----------



## feywon (Mar 6, 2022)

On now defunct forum for seniors in a group dedicated to all kinds of art i once started a thread asking members to post a video of their favorite version of Amazing Grace. There are many. The purity of LeeAnn Rimes voice singing it is phenomenal,  resonates like certain bell tones do thru one's whole being.  But my favorite rendition is Stephen Tyler singing it with a church choir. Knowing that the lyrics have personal significance to him adds a layer of meaning to it.


----------



## chic (Mar 6, 2022)

How cool. Thanks.


----------

